# Thoughts on these two bucklings. Which would you choose.



## benellimay (Sep 20, 2013)

Can't decided between these two boys. What does everyone think about them? Pictures are the bucks followed by their dams then the sire of both of them


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Can you get pictures of both boys from the same angle?


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

the angles of the pictures isn't great...but from what I can see the first one's mom has a better udder but the 2nd has a flatter top line. what faults do you need to fix in your herd?


----------



## benellimay (Sep 20, 2013)

Here is the first buck different angle. Udder strength. Body capacity and feet a bit


----------



## benellimay (Sep 20, 2013)

Here are the dams at different angles


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

I'd pick the first buckling.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I'd say 1st buckling as well....


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I agree with Vincek and NY


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

I'd actually pick the second buckling. I like both him and his dam much better.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

I second buck #2


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

I would go with number 2.


----------



## FarmerInaDress (Mar 15, 2013)

Hmm. Tough one. The front end and front legs are nicer on the 2nd, but is it just me or is he short-bodied? The 1st has better length. Looks like he has wattles too, so if you pick him I hope you like them.

Are the parents on LA and DHIR? How much are they milking?


----------



## benellimay (Sep 20, 2013)

They both have young stock appraisals. The first bucklings dam appraised V-VVV the second one appraised V- VECV


----------



## clementegal (May 23, 2013)

What are their temperaments? A buck that is very nice conformationally isn't necessarily great if he passes on a mean temperament. Plus then the kids are harder to sell. Also do you prefer either of the dams over the other? Like their behavior on the milk stand, udder texture, hardiness, confirmation stuff like that. IMO pick the kid from the dam with the best LA.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------

